

Face Detection in Google Play Services - andyjohnson0
http://android-developers.blogspot.com/2015/08/face-detection-in-google-play-services.html

======
therobot24
this is awesome, really great for verification scenarios - i've always wanted
an app that would auto-tag my contacts in photos (i don't want to see the tags
in gallery, rather when i'm in contacts: name, phone, email, photos their in,
etc)

